# bbq sauce



## mcp9 (Jan 31, 2008)

looking for a simple yet tasty recipe.  looking for the perfect combo. anybody got favorites they wouldnt mind sharing.  thanks in advance


----------



## 3montes (Jan 31, 2008)

Buy Jeffs recipe. Great sauce and rub.


----------



## richtee (Jan 31, 2008)

probably hundreds here if ya do a search, but Jeff's recipe is well worth the money, especially if ya don't know where to start. My 2 percent of a dollar.


----------



## seboke (Feb 2, 2008)

I finally broke down and bought Jeff's recipe.  Well worth the $$.  Tried it today and made the best ribs of my life with the 3-2-1 way.  Qview coming in a post later.


----------



## smokin for life (Feb 2, 2008)

The hell with the rest, buy the best..... Jeff's, you won't be sorry, it's truly the best .


----------



## badss (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's some good reading on Jeffs rub and sauce for all newcomers. This stuff is fantastic. You'll use it on a lot more than just ribs and chicken etc. Super handy as now you can make as much as you want and its cheaper than buying a lesser quality from a store. Try it...you'll be amazed!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 3, 2008)

Jeff's is some great sauce and it helps to support this wonderful site if you purchase the recieps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!You can always adjust if you think it needs it too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 3, 2008)

Jeff's is pretty darn good!!


----------



## 3montes (Feb 3, 2008)

Made my second batch of Jeffs sauce yesterday for ribs I am going to make today. I followed the recipe to the T the first time and thought it was fantastic. Used it on some sliced roast beef in the crock pot for sammies. A little to peppery for some of the family though. Northern tounges up here.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  The second time around I cut back on the pepper just a tad and increased the brown sugar and drizzled in just a touch of maple syrup. See how it goes over today. Also made my first batch of Jeffs rub for spares on the smoker today. Hope all goes well.


----------



## badss (Feb 3, 2008)

Some of my family also thought there was a bit too much pepper but I cut that down and BANG we got it nailed now. The thing about Jeffs sauce or rub is that it is so easy to make and also allows you to change a bit to your taste liking where as a store bought rub you are guessing. Great value for what the end result delivers. I know I consider it one of my main arsenels in my smoker tickle trunk! You'll be amazed...don't forget some pics.


----------



## grande (Feb 4, 2008)

I served Jeff's sauce to my wife's family yesterday. I received many, many compliments. I highly recommend it. It is a breeze to make & it was immensely enjoyed.


----------



## smokewatcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Just ordered me some.....WOOHOO!


----------



## gooose53 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ordered Jeff's Rub and Sauce on the 5th received on the 6th....made 3 batches for about 40 lbs of butts....couldn't stop licking the container and everyone thought my butts were great.....could it be the sauce or my butts!!!  Either way Jeff's sauce will be a staple in my Q cooks from now on!


----------

